# 1/35 Lunar Spindrift



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I was asked by several guys here to post more Pics of this Model..

It was made by Lunar Models in the late 1980's. It was patterened by the late Richard Kreeger who took Jim Key's place at Lunar Models.
By 1989 it was #5 on Lunar's top 10 best sellers. And it was 79.95!!!!And that was JUST for the Ship itself! It cost another $87.95 for an interior kit!!!!!

It's 16" in length and Represents the Full Size Spindrift Set, NOT the effects Miniature.

About my Model..It was originally built in 1992. But I didn't like how it came out sooo.... 

I had started a restoration on this kit years ago, To make it more accurate, The Hull was Glued to the Ship and Not removable..Now it is, as you could see.

I also did a quickey Paint Job on It, as again, the whole ship was going to be repainted because I found out the correct colors..I was also in a position at this time to get a one off Copy from the actual Filmining Miniature, I should say a copy of a copy, and lost interest in this 1/35 Kit.

I can tell you this..not one model I Have Seen has correctly painted stripes.

I made/sculpted custom Figures of the crew,Scratch built 98% of the interior,(Which again I was going to re-do, after getting more Info), Custom Intake Lights,Custom interior Lights,and made the Hatch removable.
Another mistake that a lot of guys do is to have the upper bubble Blink with the Intake lights, while this is correct for the filming miniature, it is NOT correct for the full size set, upon which the model is based.























































And a very boring Video of the Lights...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A fine job for what you had to work with, and the scratchbuilt parts are admirable, especially the hallway door and the carpeting.
When you say, "not one model I Have Seen has correctly painted stripes", it makes me wonder if you would agree with my estimation of hull colors? They are:
HULL: Testors' rattlecan "Go Mango"
WIDE STRIPE: Duck egg blue
PINSTRIPES: Intermediate blue/grey


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> A fine job for what you had to work with, and the scratchbuilt parts are admirable, especially the hallway door and the carpeting.
> When you say, "not one model I Have Seen has correctly painted stripes", it makes me wonder if you would agree with my estimation of hull colors? They are:
> HULL: Testors' rattlecan "Go Mango"
> WIDE STRIPE: Duck egg blue
> PINSTRIPES: Intermediate blue/grey


Thank you Sir!You are being too kind!!!LOL!!
My interior wall colors are wrong..They should be a Pale Green not Light Grey.

The walls were supposed to be temporary, which is why I consider them Crude(I am my worst critic.LOL!),AND at the time the Hull was cemented to the ship ,you couldn't see them..I didn't like that and that is why I was in the process of rebuild/casting the Interior.

For the Hull: I used a Krylon rattlecan color..2337 Pumpkin orange. Again I had planned to restore this thing!!!Or should I say Just make it better!!
(The Spindrift is ORANGE, In some promo pics it looks Red, It's Not. I am sure our Friend at Moebius, Gary Kerr will have correct colors)

Wide Stripe:Is indeed a very light Blue(I don't remember exactly which Blue it is, I have to dig out my Notes)

Pin Stripe: A very Dark Blue, Again I need to dig it out, But you are on the right track my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I think that Jim Key was the one who insisted that the hull was "Italian Red", and that was what was noted in the LM instructions that either he or Richard Kreegar drew for the kit. I tried that shade, but it looked too dark.
Then, I spoke with Gary Conway's personal assistant, and he assured me that it was, indeed, ORANGE.
More recently, I read that Mike Aucutt used Go Mango, I found it to be a much closer match to what I saw on my TV screen.
I'm going to use your recommend Krylon 2337 Pumpkin Orange on my next PL Spindrift, and see if it'll look good on "the big one".
MANY thanks again!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> I think that Jim Key was the one who insisted that the hull was "Italian Red", and that was what was noted in the LM instructions that either he or Richard Kreegar drew for the kit.
> I tried it, but it looked too dark. Then reading Mike Aucutt used go mango, I found it to be a much closer match to what I saw on my TV screen.
> I'm going to use your recommend Krylon 2337 Pumpkin Orange on my next PL Spindrift, and see if it'll look good on the big one.
> MANY thanks again!


Again, Your welcome my friend!
You can't really blame them for thinking it was Italian Red, It does Look red in some Pictures..And I don't believe Jim had access to the actual Miniature, all we had were the grainy cut up versions of the show on the Sci-Fi Network!

But I can bet you Moebius has access to the..One off of the actual Filming Miniature..And will have Correct colors for their small Spindrift Kit!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Cool pix. Thanks for posting!

Yeah, I love the old Lunar Spindrift. It was a bear to build, but to this day it remains the most accurate version of the subject to ever appear in kit form -- a fact unlikely to change anytime soon (at least not at this scale). 

I really wish I’d stashed another one of these away when I had the chance, because I’d love to take another stab at it, this time with lights (inspired by the AMAZING job Fluke did on his Lunar Spindrift). 

Here’s a shot of mine, which I built back in the late 80’s. The colors are all wrong, but at the time photo reference was pretty scarce. I did use Testor’s Italian Red – mainly because I found it to be a pretty good match to the original Aurora kit plastic.










Having since had ample opportunity to study the hero miniature up close and in person I know the base color to be considerably more orange and less red than the finish I achieved. Even so, I think the Italian Red is a lot sexier than the orange used.










I’m in the process of restoring/ updating my Spindrift with a glossy new clearcoat and new custom stand (a la my Moebius Flying Sub). I’ll post pix once “restoration” is complete.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Cool pix. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Yeah, I love the old Lunar Spindrift. It was a bear to build, but to this day it remains the most accurate version of the subject to ever appear in kit form -- a fact unlikely to change anytime soon (at least not at this scale).
> 
> ...


 
Hey, That looks Fantastic Carson! And I agree about Fluke's, It was the Best Build -up of this Kit I ever saw.

As I mentioned, I plan on taking another crack at this, and with a Little luck, It will look as good as yours(In Orange though!! LOL!!)


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

These are great! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just some more food for thought..the engine and engine intakes will be relpaced with aluminum Tubing, cut to size(Which is kinda what they used on the full size set).

I am also going to gut the interior completely and cast up new parts myself.

RePaint the whole Ship(with the correct colors).

Some "fun" Land of the Giants Facts!

The Real Spindrift was designed By the art Director, Rodger E. Maus as a Complete Ship! Made out of Plywood, Plastic and metal Foil! Rodger E.Maus actually designed the Spindrift.

The Logo on the side of the ship the "C" Stands for the Cestus Corporation,and yes the logo on the uniforms were originally from "Our Man Flint"

It was filmed on soundstage 19 at 20th Century Fox.

The "antenna thingy" on top is GOLD not Silver.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm pretty darn sure that the pattern was done by Jeff Wargo. He's also just done an accurate 3D Mesh of the Spindrift which is incredible.

KK


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> I'm pretty darn sure that the pattern was done by Jeff Wargo. He's also just done an accurate 3D Mesh of the Spindrift which is incredible.
> 
> KK


 
Could be Mate..But Richard Kreeger did the blueprinting for it, Per Jim Key.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> JI believe William Creber actually designed the Spindrift.


No, FWIW, Creber had graduated to features by that point. The Spindrift was designed by Maus, with whom Creber still stays in touch.

It is worth noting that (according to Creber) the Spindrift's bow/ window configuration conforms to that of the Flying Sub because, at one point during pre-production, the plan was to recycle the FS window frame for pilot POV shots.

And, yes, the Lunar Spindrift was patterned by Jeff Wargo, who also patterned the Lunar Proteus (among other subjects).

I always like to credit these guys, because they really went out of there way to get the details right. Granted, there are discrepancies here and there, but by and large they did an amazing job with the materials at their disposal.

Good luck with the restoration, beatlepaul. I look forward to seeing the (re)finished product.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> No, FWIW, Creber had graduated to features by that point. The Spindrift was designed by Maus, with whom Creber still stays in touch.
> 
> It is worth noting that (according to Creber) the Spindrift's bow/ window configuration conforms to that of the Flying Sub because, at one point during pre-production, the plan was to recycle the FS window frame for pilot POV shots.
> 
> ...


 
I knew Maus Had the large Spindrift Built, but wasn't 100% sure he designed the Spindrift, Thanks for clearing that up Sir!:thumbsup:.

I agree with you about the artists and Craftsmen who worked at Lunar, They did do a hell of a Job with what they had.

Thanks for the good Luck Carson. Yes, I will for sure, Post Pics of the Models Re-Birth!!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Fantasic work Carson and beatlepaul! Thank you for the great pictures! The Lunar Spindrift is indeed a nice offering, The atmosphere right now seems to
bend to the logic that bigger kits right now without 98% assurance is too risky to produce, therefore the task for really producing rare or exotic 
subjects will once agian fall to smaller companies. Lunar Models was really ahead of their time. Let's hope the market fairs better in the near future
for the new plastic manufactures who have been kicking butt thus far.

My hope is that a GK manufacture will produce a lagrer more accruate
vesrion of the Spindrift.

HOPE

fortress


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I don't think anyone can have more appreciation for the work that Fluke put into that Lunar Spindrift of his than I do. The kit was originally mine, but after collecting dust in the attic for a dozen years (after frustrating *me* for two), I was glad to see it go.

I knew Fluke could and would do a nice job on it, but I was just *floored* when I saw the finished piece. Having seen the kit parts first hand, calling them "rough" would have been charitable in the extreme.

IIRC, he scratchbuilt over 90% of the interior and the result is the nicest example of this kit I've ever seen (no offense intended to your fine work BP :thumbsup.

Perhaps Fluke could repost those shots of his Spindrift to inspire lesser modelers (like *ME*!) to at least dig out and finish the Polar kits we all have stashed!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

flyingfrets said:


> I don't think anyone can have more appreciation for the work that Fluke put into that Lunar Spindrift of his than I do. The kit was originally mine, but after collecting dust in the attic for a dozen years (after frustrating *me* for two), I was glad to see it go.
> 
> I knew Fluke could and would do a nice job on it, but I was just *floored* when I saw the finished piece. Having seen the kit parts first hand, calling them "rough" would have been charitable in the extreme.
> 
> ...


No offense taken at all Sir!

I, myself expressed in the begining thread, how I want to re -do it!!!I made this way back in 1992/93 And didn't want to pay a huge king's ransom for the Interior Kit, so I used the only Photographic evidence I could Find!LOL!!!, And Did a quick Scratch-Built interior! Which Like most movie Miniatures, wasn't supposed to be seen up close.


Again, I was asked to show more Pics of this Kit, and Hopefully I have sastified the interest in it at this time.

I will be casting up replacement walls and such (in the near future, I hope) and will post Pics Here.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Definitely like to see 'em!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Man its so cool to see all this interest in the Spindrift....it was always a favorite of mine aside from the Proteus.

*THANKS for the kind words gents! *  My Spindrift is at a collectors home in Oregon ...the same guy owns a Ford Falcon XB! yep! The last of the V8 Interceptors! ...talk about money to burn 

Here is a link to my 1/35 Spindy. Too bad there was no video made...I forget the name of the Auzie chap was who helped me with the surging intake leds...I'm pretty sure he is or was a regular here.

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/giants-dioramas/00030.html

Hey Frets! I still owe you big time for the extra parts...you saved my arse! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> Man its so cool to see all this interest in the Spindrift....it was always a favorite of mine aside from the Proteus.
> 
> *THANKS for the kind words gents! * My Spindrift is at a collectors home in Oregon ...the same guy owns a Ford Falcon XB! yep! The last of the V8 Interceptors! ...talk about money to burn
> 
> ...


 
EXCELLENT WORK TROY!!!!EXCELLENT!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Wow he has a Mad Max car! Well I have Two!!! ....But they are only 1/25

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=308927


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks!* 

Yours is looks awesome! :thumbsup:

The owner of that Falcon was going to meet me half way in Tacoma but he said pushing the excel-orator on that car is like flushing a toilet! LOL....he used the same 351 Cleveland set up as the original film car with the fake motorized blower and all...still a powerful car.

I actually spoke to Gary Conway once about the Spindrifts interior and carpet colors before I made any decisions, he was very friendly and had a few quick humorous stories.

At the time there on several boards there was an argument about the color and what materials used on the cooling intakes used on the full size Spindrift. So I was lucky to have chatted with a set prop handler / engineer who worked with Allen on several projects and they used aluminum tubes left over from the Ford B-24 facility...they were cut to 2.5 inches deep and stacked on each other and left unpainted. Allen was very cheap and had hid crews always heading off the Aircraft and Auto junk yards...hey why not.

I wanted my build to be modeled after the full size prop so I used some aluminum speaker grills slightly bored out for larger holes.

I wish the DVD set was out when I built mine...man it wasn't easy using Video tapes.

The Spndrift like so many of my projects was just over one year on the bench....but hey...I had two young ones, a wife and full time job also in the balance.

now back to my 1/500 Space Cruiser Yamato!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I only hope that Jim Key didn't take offense at my e-mail, which was included in the UncleOdies Collectibles webpage of your build, Troy, but I really meant what I wrote; what a beautiful Spindrift you created!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! 

There were so many times at the computer...sweatin it big time...should I.....or...shoudn't I??.....man I was glad I never bid 200.00 or more on a Aurora Spindrift....and I would have have done the same thing to that model...glad I held out for the Lunar kit.

It was one of those builds that I wanted to do for a very long time.


----------

